# Pre-foreplay play tips...advice please!



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

With apologies to A N other thread, I'm looking to hear from the chaps (or ladies) as to what makes them feel inclined to make love...*before* it gets to foreplay. What might have happened during the day to 'get you in the mood' - touch on the bum? Graze of the nipple? Naughty texts? Reassuring words? Mega groping? Just a few nice conversations? Or just being with the right guy you fancy the pants off? Is there a 'right way' and a 'wrong way' to 'get you in the sack'? 
Guys? What do you think 'works'?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Well, besides alcohol, what works for me is seducing them through a combination of self-deprecating humor and being mostly playful.

For instance, the first "move" I made on my ex-gf was when she was tired one night talking on the phone and said, "Well, I"m tired. I hear my bed calling me."

And I said, "I hear your bed calling me too."

Dialogue tends to work the best for me. . .suggestive remarks can get women to take their clothes off if they aren't the ones initiating.

Also running in slow motion with a torpedeo buoy strapped to your chest can work.


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

how about a nibble on the neck from behind when she's peeling the potatoes?
Just a graze over a nipple and then walk away...
a smile across the table while you are eating...
a love note in her lingerie drawer....
sharing some berries...
music?
walking in the woods...path to nowhere?
how many more do you need!!!!!!
get going


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

amanda1959 said:


> how about a nibble on the neck from behind when she's peeling the potatoes?
> Just a graze over a nipple and then walk away...
> a smile across the table while you are eating...
> a love note in her lingerie drawer....
> ...


I'm guessing you never have harsh words in your house?


----------



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol I guess you haven't read my posts...I'm the one leaving her husband beause he had sex with men...yeah I know blows my mind still on a daily basis.

these are just some samples of what does it for me...or should I say what I wish did it for me...no wait...is going to do it for me...oh the power of positve thinking, I think i can, i think I can


----------

